# Difference between posting options



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

Hi , yesterday i was told that if i wanted to become a pilot in the search and rescue , i should be posted in Gander ( Newfoundland ) , Comox ( B-C ) and Greenwood ( N-S ).  The question i have is pretty simple , did anyone here was posted or is currently posted in these locations ? If so how's the life over there ? I know that Gander will probably gives me the best chances to fly for search and rescue , but how's the life on the island ? My girlfriend family and mine is from Quebec City , is it hard for them to come visit ? 

Thanks allot


----------



## krustyrl (4 Oct 2012)

WestJet has regular flights right into Comox.


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the info , ill look into all those air carrier to see how you can go from Quebec to either one of them .

If anyone is actually posted there or been there , i would love to know , I'm from a big city ( toronto ) , and right now Quebec city seems really small .... So I'm not sure how I'll cope with Gander and Greenwood .... 

Thanks for the help ! Always appreciated


----------



## Sf2 (4 Oct 2012)

You have a myriad of milestones to achieve before you should start thinking about postings.

One step at a time.....


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

I know , I just want to know the difference between all of them , I know there is many things I have to do before thinking of going that way , but im somewhat of a positive thinker and I always put the picture of where I want to go , and then I aim towards it.  Its just the way I am !

hehe


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

SF2 said:
			
		

> You have a myriad of milestones to achieve before you should start thinking about postings.
> 
> One step at a time.....



On the other hand, if he thinks he might be miserable in a limited # of locations afforded a particular trade, now's the time to ask the questions.



			
				krimynal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info , ill look into all those air carrier to see how you can go from Quebec to either one of them .
> 
> If anyone is actually posted there or been there , i would love to know , I'm from a big city ( toronto ) , and right now Quebec city seems really small .... So I'm not sure how I'll cope with Gander and Greenwood ....



Big cities & small communities each have their pros & cons.  Personally my QOL went up when I left the city, and my cost-of-living went way down - but I'm close enough to access the cultural amenities so that's a major factor.  It depends on the person - some people like small towns.  Some people _think_ they won't, but end up taking to it like a duck to water.  You just never know.

Hopefully someone living there or working as a SAR pilot will add to this discussion.   :nod:


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> On the other hand, if he thinks he might be miserable in a limited # of locations afforded a particular trade, now's the time to ask the questions.
> 
> Big cities & small communities each have their pros & cons.  Personally my QOL went up when I left the city, and my cost-of-living went way down - but I'm close enough to access the cultural amenities so that's a major factor.  It depends on the person - some people like small towns.  Some people _think_ they won't, but end up taking to it like a duck to water.  You just never know.
> 
> Hopefully someone living there or working as a SAR pilot will add to this discussion.   :nod:



Thanks for the answers , to be honest I have some family member that lives in small communities and I envy them so much.  They seem so peacefull and relaxed compared to people in big cities. I spoke with a retired SAR Tech ( he is now a recruiter at my local recruiting center ) we spoke for about 20-25 minutes yesterday about the way to become a SAR pilot , the road ahead of me , etc.  We did spoke about posting , but didn't go any deeper then that

Next month I have an open door at RMC St-Jean and he's coming along , he told me that he wanted to spend time with me during the bus trip to get there so we could speak more about SAR and everything around it ( he is really passionate ) But I figured if someone on the forum was already doing this job , and living in these places , they could help me out a bit more !

Thanks


----------



## dimsum (4 Oct 2012)

I'm not a SAR Pilot, but I'm from Toronto and was in Comox for 2 years.  Personally I loved it, but it's definitely a different lifestyle; you won't be going out to any major events unless you drive/fly to Victoria or Vancouver.  That being said, the community is tight-knit and if you like the outdoors, Comox is pretty much the perfect posting.  The only downside that I could think of is that housing prices were/are pretty steep (cheaper than Victoria/Vancouver, but still pretty expensive considering where it is.)


----------



## dimsum (4 Oct 2012)

And just in case no one has said it yet, you don't get recruited as a SAR Pilot specifically.  You go in as a Pilot, get streamed for either Multi-Engine (Hercs/Buffalo) or Rotary-Wing (Cormorant) and if you get a SAR position, then you go to a SAR squadron.  If there aren't any SAR spots when you get your wings, you go into another community, so keep an open mind and put SAR as your preference, but don't expect it 100%.


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

That's what the recruiter told me yesterday , he said "do your classes , get your wings , when you will be doing the end of your classes , you will be asked if you want either way jets , helicopters or multi.  If you choose helicopters you have more chance , then you can apply for a SAR posting , and cross your fingers to get it." 

I wanted to go helicopters SAR or not , but he told me I had to apply and hopefully I would be able to do it.

Thanks for clearing it out !


----------



## Sub_Guy (4 Oct 2012)

Having lived in Gagetown, Halifax, Greenwood, Toronto, Petawawa, Victoria and Comox.

I would have to say that Comox/Courtenay is best place to live.  Sure housing is expensive, but it is not that much more than some of the crazy prices I have seen in Greenwood (a place that has next to nothing to offer).
We have everything we need right here in the Valley.   The one big negative is that damn ferry.


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm not a SAR Pilot, but I'm from Toronto and was in Comox for 2 years.  Personally I loved it, but it's definitely a different lifestyle; you won't be going out to any major events unless you drive/fly to Victoria or Vancouver.  That being said, the community is tight-knit and if you like the outdoors, Comox is pretty much the perfect posting.  The only downside that I could think of is that housing prices were/are pretty steep (cheaper than Victoria/Vancouver, but still pretty expensive considering where it is.)



I do enjoy outdoors , I'm doing rock climbing , kayak , hiking , jogging , etc.  So yeah I really love outdoors , and that's one thing I really don't like in big cities , you can't really take a walk and go up a mountain or something like that.

As far as Comox goes , i heard that BC was very expensive , can you compare it to Toronto ? Is it in the same league or it's allot more ?

Thanks for the info


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Having lived in Gagetown, Halifax, Greenwood, Toronto, Petawawa, Victoria and Comox.
> 
> I would have to say that Comox/Courtenay is best place to live.  Sure housing is expensive, but it is not that much more than some of the crazy prices I have seen in Greenwood (a place that has next to nothing to offer).
> We have everything we need right here in the Valley.   The one big negative is that damn ferry.



The Comox base is located right on the island right ? Is the weather nice or it's always raining ? ( from what I've heard it was really the big issue in Vancouver )


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> We have everything we need right here in the Valley.   The one big negative is that damn ferry.



I.e. to Vancouver?  How long is it?

Different people need different things... for example, I need a 2nd-hand bookstore.  Fortunately, my current town of 2500 has one.   No more bakery, sadly...  :'(     Anyway, each to their own requirements.


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> I.e. to Vancouver?  How long is it?
> 
> Different people need different things... for example, I need a 2nd-hand bookstore.  Fortunately, my current town of 2500 has one.   No more bakery, sadly...  :'(     Anyway, each to their own requirements.



Where are you posted right now ?


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> Where are you posted right now ?



Ottawa-area.  It's a big area, & a long commute from the country but well worth it.  I like seeing stars at night.   :nod:


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

I miss seeing those stars outside .... everytime  I go into my family and I have a chance to sleep there, I just go out in the middle of the night , breathing fresh air and watch those nights , where you can see everything , it's just awesome !


----------



## Sub_Guy (4 Oct 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> The Comox base is located right on the island right ? Is the weather nice or it's always raining ? ( from what I've heard it was really the big issue in Vancouver )


Yes it is on the island.   Now onto the rain.  This is a pet peeve of mine, everyone always says it rains here all the time.  Wrong.   From October - Mid Feb, March the clouds to roll in and it is wet, almost like a constant drizzle, not consistently pouring, you don't get to see the sun, sometimes it disappears for weeks.  Once the clouds leave though, we don't see rain again until late September/early October.

http://www.climate.weatheroffice.gc.ca/winners/intro_e.html



			
				bridges said:
			
		

> I.e. to Vancouver?  How long is it?
> 
> Different people need different things... for example, I need a 2nd-hand bookstore.  Fortunately, my current town of 2500 has one.   No more bakery, sadly...  :'(     Anyway, each to their own requirements.



1 Hour to Nanaimo (30 minutes or less if you are CDN_A), and depending on what terminal you want it is either 1.5 hours or 2 hours across.
Different people do need different things, it is hard to find something that is missing from Comox/Courtenay, although I am sure someone will point something out.


----------



## eurowing (4 Oct 2012)

But the traffic on the island is hideous! Here in Campbell River I had to wait for 7 cars so I could turn left yesterday...7!!!!  What's worse is that on this mornings seaside walk... , the sun was in my eyes and I passed by 5 people and they all said "Good Morning"!  Very suspicious I say.


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

eurowing said:
			
		

> But the traffic on the island is hideous! Here in Campbell River I had to wait for 7 cars so I could turn left yesterday...7!!!!  What's worse is that on this mornings seaside walk... , the sun was in my eyes and I passed by 5 people and they all said "Good Morning"!  Very suspicious I say.



 ;D   You're right... no good can come of that kind of thing.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Oct 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Anyway, each to their own requirements.



Which is why, IMHO, asking "where is the best place to live/posting" ranks high on the " 100 dumbest questions" list.

Some people say Greenwood is the best place to be, for me, it is the definition of hell on Earth. My "best place" is someone else's hell............


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Which is why, IMHO, asking "where is the best place to live" ranks high on the " 100 dumbest questions" list.
> 
> Some people say Greenwood is the best place to be, for me, it is the definition of hell on Earth. My "best place" is someone else's hell............



The question wasn't about pointing out which one was the best , but what were the core difference between the 3 main SAR base , since I've never been nowhere near BC I'm just trying to get the feedback of there , and to which city


----------



## aesop081 (4 Oct 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> The question wasn't about pointing out which one was the best ,



The thread title is :



> Best location for a posting



You see where I got confused, right ?


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

How can i change it ? I'd rather put Difference between posting choices


----------



## Sub_Guy (4 Oct 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Some people say Greenwood is the best place to be, for me, it is the definition of hell on Earth. My "best place" is someone else's hell............



Any town in NS is a dump, the province is being driven further into the ground.

I should specify what I mean by that.

The province has the 2nd highest tax rate, the electricity is very expensive (and thanks to the lack of forsight it is going to get much worse), the infrastructure is rough shape (roads, bridges).  What do you get in return (outside of Halifax), derelict sidewalks, the odd park and playground, not much else.    Sure housing may be slightly cheaper, but when compared to other cities and towns with similar populations, is it?


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

It's changed now , sorry for the mistake


----------



## aesop081 (4 Oct 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> Hi , yesterday i was told that if i wanted to become a pilot in the search and rescue , i should be posted in Gander ( Newfoundland ) , Comox ( B-C ) and Greenwood ( N-S ).



You have things backwards.

IF you become a SAR pilot, you can be posted to these locations. not the other way around.


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You have things backwards.
> 
> IF you become a SAR pilot, you can be posted to these locations. not the other way around.



2 or 3 posts further down I did clarify this , by saying the recruiter told me I would have to get my wings , then apply for SAR then if I get elected I would be transfer to one of them.


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

Back to the subject , if anyone is currently in Comox , Greenwood or Gander.  I would love to know your feedback , the whole feel of the place , the weather , the visitation from the family , etc.  How the squad itself feels , do you feel more close to your personnel then in an other squad ?

Thanks


----------



## eurowing (4 Oct 2012)

My post on the horrors of Campbell River are a clue. Campbell River is home to some that work at 19 Wing Comox, myself included when I was still in.  A laidback lifestyle, boating, fishing, skiing and golfing, all on the same day if you want. Google the various town tourist websites.  

If your looking for technomusic disco/clubbing (or whatever shite kids are listening to today) lifestyle, Comox or sometimes refered to as Slomox may not be for you.  

I've been out for 4 years now, but the Squadrons are what YOU make it. I was at 442 Sqn and I miss the people and the pride they took in their jobs, as I did all the Sqns I worked at. (That's a hint) Comox has regular flights in or you can get to the island by various ferries.  I love the ferry ride!


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

Thanks a lot , and no I'm really not looking for some clubbing thing , I was gonna buy a house in a little city outside downtown here because I was tired of the big city lifestyle.  

So the small community will probably fit me just well , I'll go read your post , as far as the squadron goes , it was more like do they stick together a lot ? Do they hang with eachother after work ? I know it's always different since it's individuals that are working together , sometimes they don't bond as much as others.  But from your experience , was it close relationship ?

Thanks


----------



## krimynal (4 Oct 2012)

There is so many beautiful places in this country ha ha ! , but comox seems really nice !

I just can't wait to get this thing going


----------

